# Are your kids close to each other?



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2019)

My children are all extremely close to each other. I think that might have
to do in part to the way we all banded together to deal with the abuse their father dished out. They have always had each other’s backs.

15 years removed from the dysfunction and they are still close. Even apart from
The frequent family gatherings that I put together for birthdays and seasonal events they are always in touch on fb or at each others homes, helping with a project or fixing a vehicle or hanging out for poker  night or whatever else.

are your kids close?


----------



## DaveA (Oct 11, 2019)

Very.  Thankfully not due to past family problems but we've always been a close family,  both geographically and emotionally.  As you mention, Ronni, lot's of interaction on a regular basis and the word "in-law" rarely creeps into our conversations.  When our 3 daughters get together for their annual "sister's week-end" they naturally eliminate their brother (LOL) but do include his wife as one of the "sisters".  

This is the main reason why we never even considered moving away when we retired.  There's no place we'd rather be than right here among our off-spring and as we slip into really old age, the closeness of our kids and grandkids is comforting.  Neither of us has to fear being alone when the other passes.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm pleased to say that all my children get on well. They live in different countries but, keep in touch on Facebook and meet up whenever they can.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 11, 2019)

Our kids and grandkids all get along nicely.  Plus, we all live within an hours drive of each other, with the exception of the youngest daughter and her husband....but, they have purchased a lake house about 30 miles from here for their retirement in a few more years.  We are all quite "compatible", but not so much that anyone feels they are being "pressured".  We are blessed with a nice family.


----------



## charry (Oct 11, 2019)

no...my sons dont talk to each other, and my step sons , only talk to each other, when they have to !!


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a 6year gap with mine -so first got spoiled to a degree ' they live quite near in the same county' they keep in contact 
dont see each other all the time but they do care for each other '


----------



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2019)

toffee said:


> I have a 6year gap with mine -so first got spoiled to a degree ' they live quite near in the same county' they keep in contact
> dont see each other all the time but they do care for each other '


There’s a 15 year gap between my first and last (5 kids)  But now that the youngest is 30 the age difference Is no longer significant the way it was when they were all little kids.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 11, 2019)

They’re all very close, there is a ten year age difference between the youngest and oldest and she was like a second mom to him when he was a little guy.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

My son and daughter are 7 years apart but they are very close..

Even though they live miles apart. My daughter is the oldest and she's always about her baby brover.....


----------



## DaveA (Oct 12, 2019)

I should have mentioned in my previous post, our 4 kids were crowded together, being born in 1957, '58, '61, and '62.  It has had a nice side as they all have pretty much the same memories of their childhood, schools, vacations, etc..


----------



## Ronni (Oct 12, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Very.  Thankfully not due to past family problems but we've always been a close family,  both geographically and emotionally.  As you mention, Ronni, lot's of interaction on a regular basis and the word "in-law" rarely creeps into our conversations.  When our 3 daughters get together for their annual "sister's week-end" they naturally eliminate their brother (LOL) but do include his wife as one of the "sisters".



Same here @DaveA  Of my 5 children 2 are married and I consider their spouses to be my kids too.  Same with my other kids who are in long term relationships. Feel the same about my step kids and step grandkids too. I can’t imagine it any other way!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2019)

My 56 year old son and my 52 year old daughter have always been very close to each other.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

My children are reasonably close to us and one another.  They don't live in each other's pockets but do get along well, see one another regularly, stay in touch, and are very supportive during crises.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 12, 2019)

Our children are all in their 30's now and they have always been close.


----------



## Linda (Oct 14, 2019)

Yes, our 3 surviving children are all close to each other and also close to my husband and I.  I am very glad about this.  Our son who lives in Europe recently started a Facebook message group that has he, his brother, sister and myself in it.  Someone talks on there each day and some days all 4 of us do.  So after I am gone I feel pretty confident they will stay as close as they are now.


----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2019)

I would think Pets definitely count, Ruthanne. Especially if you treat them like family...as do I.

I have 4 children, all 2 years apart. They are all very close but one. The oldest doesn't like one of her sibs at all but that sib loves her. I believe someday they will once again be close. They know that would make me extremely happy if the one would let go and love. The other one already has.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 23, 2019)

I have two children and son and a daughter. They have always been close even while growing up. My son is 2.5 years older than my daughter so there isn't much of an age difference which I found while they were growing up to be a good thing. As they got older one being a boy and the other a girl they did there separate things, but they still enjoyed times together watching movies and such. Today they still talk regularly and have family get together's with the kids with I highly enjoy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 23, 2019)

I only had one, so no problem there. 

I remember that all we girls did was fight growing up, but we're close now.

My two little sort-of-step-granddaughters (3 and 6) squabble incessantly.  Over anything and everything.  The 6-year-old said Saturday night, "I wish I was the only kid here!"  I told her she was lucky because I had had FIVE sisters and she only has one.  She looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 27, 2019)

My step-children (49/47/45) grew up with a closet-drunk mother so they have always looked out for each other. Two of them moved here to AZ from CA 3 years ago to "be closer to their dad", but they do not include their dad in anything they're doing. Everything is a deep dark secret that's going on in their lives but they show up on Sundays to have dinner and "visit" with him. Other than that, they never share or talk about what's going on in their lives. It's all very strange. They've had to depend on each other all their lives so it's like they have this secret group and no one else is invited to join it. Every time they have a project they're going to do, their dad asks if they need help, and the response is always no...I can handle it.

The middle "kid" still lives in CA with his horrible wife and 2 kids and hasn't talked to his dad in 6 years. My husband will never know his grandchildren because their mother has kept them away from us because she doesn't like us and she told me before they were married that her "goal" was to get him (my husband's son) away from his family....and she's succeeded.

The 2 step-kids that are here in AZ don't have anything to do with me if their dad isn't around. They come on Sunday's and act like they like being here but I know they don't really like me...especially the daughter. There's always been tension there. We tolerate each other.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 1, 2019)

Enjoyable evening as we celebrated our (next to the) youngest grand-daughter's 18th birthday.  All four of our kids were here with a good portion of the grandkids who range from 16 to 43. One of her cousins from Conn. is staying over but the others headed back home to Conn. and Rhode Island. ( small states here in New England  )


----------

